# Prostasia



## OldschoolBoost (Oct 11, 2015)

Anyone have any opinions on Prostasia, good to go or no dice? Excuse the noob question


----------



## thqmas (Oct 11, 2015)

Are you from the UK?


----------



## OldschoolBoost (Oct 11, 2015)

Nope, in the U.S.. Coworker asked me & I figured I would ask the guys here.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 11, 2015)

It's going really strong now in the UK. 2 friends of mine (from UK) said that the gear is good, and that the prices are low because the company is trying to make a name for itself.

They were talking about the oils, didn't try the orals.

One of them actually said that he got night sweats just by looking at the tren (he meant the tren was really strong).

Look, if someone mentioned to me this lab (and was excited about it) without me asking, and it's a friend with no intention to sell me or anything, then maybe it worth a try.

Maybe...


----------



## Spongy (Oct 11, 2015)

As staff I won't give you an opinion, but I'm assuming your coworkers are in the US?  If so, why risk international shipping?  Just something to think about.


----------



## OldschoolBoost (Oct 12, 2015)

Spongy I hear you on the risk, I'm not sure where or how he was going to obtain these. We were talking about his routine & he mentioned running a few cycles in the past. He asked if I knew anything about Prostasia, I didn't know anything. To be honest I don't know anything about any labs. Still learning & working on a good base before I take on a cycle.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 12, 2015)

OldschoolBoost said:


> Spongy I hear you on the risk, I'm not sure where or how he was going to obtain these. We were talking about his routine & he mentioned running a few cycles in the past. He asked if I knew anything about Prostasia, I didn't know anything. To be honest I don't know anything about any labs. Still learning & working on a good base before I take on a cycle.



If you are patient (and/or smart), I most advise you to save your money for a while and get your hands on some pharma grade test. Just sayin'


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 12, 2015)

thqmas said:


> If you are patient (and/or smart), I most advise you to save your money for a while and get your hands on some pharma grade test. Just sayin'



I get my watson 10ml 200mg at walgreens with a coupon from good rx 40 bucks


----------



## thqmas (Oct 12, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I get my watson 10ml 200mg at walgreens with a coupon from good rx 40 bucks



Ok, I stand corrected.

If you are patient, and/or smart, and/or old.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 12, 2015)

I've only heard of Fantasia


----------



## OldschoolBoost (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh I'm not in a hurry, maybe next May & I'll be good to go. That'll be 2 solid years back in the gym regularly. He on the other hand not sure. He's a big bastard already.


----------

